# Problemas con el pin 4 del 741 cuando lo conectoa gnd y no a -vcc



## vinnymoy (May 11, 2009)

Teoricamente si estando realimentado conecto el pin 4 de un 741 a tierra y el 7 a vcc debería este funcionar normalmente en el rango de valores positivos, al menos asi lo dice la teoria. Sin emabrgo en el circuito práctico el 741 me está devolviendo el voltaje de saturación y me es obligatorio conectar el pin4 a -vcc. Una vez hecho esto funciona el 741 correctamente. Lo he probado una y otra vez solo para ver si estoy errado en la conexión del resto del circuito y no, esta todo bien, tan solo ese detalle del pin 4. ¿Alguien me puede dar una explicación de pro qué pasa esto?


----------



## kuropatula (May 11, 2009)

Podés poner un diagrama de tu circuito?


----------



## vinnymoy (May 12, 2009)

Osea es un diagrama comun y corriente... realimentado entre el pin 2 y 6 con una resistencia de 1k y la entrada igual al pin 2 con una resistencia de 1k desde la entrada, el pin 3 a tierra. El resto como lo describi antes....


----------



## algp (May 12, 2009)

En teoria deberias tener a la salida -Vin, pero el problema es que la señal de entrada al op. amp. esta fuera del rango que el op. amp. puede manejar.

Si te fijas el datasheet del 741 ( y de otros op.amp. ) podras ver que para alimentacion de +-15V, la tension de entrada maxima es +-12V, de lo que se puede entender que si se trabaja con 0, +Vcc, la entrada no puede llegar a cero volts.

En la practica, salvo aplicaciones no lineales  ( como generadores de onda triangular, por ejemplo ) *NO* se usan op. amps sin alimentacion dual. Lo que *si *se suele hacer en muchos casos es simular una alimentacion dual mediante un divisor de tension que genera un punto de tension intermedio ( Vcc/2) que se usa como si fuese tierra. En estos casos, las señales de entrada y salida se toman con respecto a este punto Vcc/2.

http://www.ieee.li/pdf/essay/single_supply_op_amp_design.pdf

Suerte.


----------



## vinnymoy (May 12, 2009)

Gracias algp, osea si tengo claro que tiene que salir -Vin, en el simulador devuelve exactamente eso y tengo claro que el voltaje de saturación no es igual al de alimentación y obviamente es menor.

Y es verdad que se utilizan muy pocas veces alimentación 0,12; sin embargo en teoría debería funcionar y no lo hace. Osea yo no me complico y le pongo -12,+12; sin embargo tengo la duda de qué sucede, porque la teoría debería funcionar igual que lo práctico... Por eso digo que si alguien sabe el porqué de esto... Y es que no le veo motivo para que no funcione....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2009)

vinnymoy dijo:
			
		

> Osea es un diagrama comun y corriente... realimentado entre el pin 2 y 6 con una resistencia de 1k y la entrada igual al pin 2 con una resistencia de 1k desde la entrada, *el pin 3 a tierra*. El resto como lo describi antes....



El problema es que no se trata de un diagrama común y corriente cuando está alimentado con simple polaridad. La solución ya te la dió algp en un post anterior: tenes que usar un divisor de tensión para polarizar la entrada no-inversora. Vos has conectado esa entrada a tierra (lo que está marcado mas arriba), pero alimentando en simple polaridad, tierra no es 0 Volt, sino que sería el equivalente de conectarlo a -Vcc en una fuente de doble polaridad. Por ese motivo tenés que polarizar esa pata a Vcc/2, que sería el equivalente de 0 volt en doble polaridad.

En la figura 3 del PDF que te linkeó algp vas a ver como se conecta para que funcione como es debido.

Saludos!


----------



## Vlad666 (May 19, 2009)

Saludos, andaba buscando algo sobre este circuito pero todavía no se como hacer para que entregue un voltaje negativo (si es que se puede), sino pido ayuda para poder obtener -12v, 12v y tierra (0v)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 13, 2009)

Yo tengo un problema con un 741.
Para un circuito he conectado las salida a una resistencia de 1k8 y a dos LED's con la polaridad invertida, como figura en el esquema, pero, sin poner ninguna señal en las entradas, siempre aparece el LED rojo encendido, marcando 12V.
Y midiendo con el tester, en casi todas las patillas me marca 12V.
Y no es que este el integrado estropeado, porque lo he probado con 5 ó 6 nuevos y hace lo mismo.
Tal vez era una remesa defectuosa, pero no creo.
Ha! y el esquema está perfectamente montado


----------



## algp (Jul 13, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> ... sin poner ninguna señal en las entradas, siempre aparece el LED rojo encendido, marcando 12V...


Mi pregunta seria mas bien que es lo que quieres hacer con ese circuito? Tal como está en este momento no le veo utilidad.

No hay ninguna realimentacion negativa en tu diagrama, por lo tanto la ganancia del Op.amp es maxima ( aprox. 200,000 ), y la salida en teoria es Vo = G ( V+ - V- ), donde G es la ganancia ( aprox 200,000 ), V+ la tension presente en la entrada no inversora , y V- la tension presente en la entrada inversora.

Al estar sin conexion alguna ambas entradas se puede decir que no tenemos control directo de la tension en esos puntos y podria ser afectada incluso por algun ruido electrico captado en el aire.

En teoria entonces la salida podria ser cualquier cosa, pero muy probablemente cercano a saturacion ( cercano a +Vcc, o cercano a -Vcc ).


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 13, 2009)

Si eso es exactamente lo que pasa.
Lo que intento hacer es un amplificador no inversor


----------



## algp (Jul 14, 2009)

Si quieres hacer un amplificador no inversor es necesario agregar algunos componentes mas.

Por lo menos las resistencias de la red de realimentacion negativa ( 2 resistencias ), y segun que cosa conectes a la entrada puede ser conveniente una resistencia a tierra de valor alto ( 1M por ejemplo ).

Mira la información que hay *aqui* en el foro...

Por defecto se asume que la tension de alimentacion es dual ( +Vcc, -Vcc ) y que las tensiones de salida y entrada estan definidas con respecto a GND.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 14, 2009)

Si, eso lo tengo claro. Gracias


----------



## FRIDO (May 13, 2010)

El circuitobasicamente tiene que estaalimentado por una fuente simetrica +12 y -12 que son los pines 4 y 7 respectivamente entonces tu colocabas la tierra en donde iva -12 y por eso tu error. Saludos!!!!!!!!!!


----------

